# Nextgen / ATSC 3.0 - does it work?



## DuggII (Nov 28, 2013)

Good morning all, this is a continuation of a thread from 2 years ago:

Spent the last 2 - 3 weeks researching, purchasing, installing a 75" TV with a NEXTGen tuner. 
This wasn't easy and no one in my area heard of it, not even major HT retailers / box stores; typical responses: hun-what, or some just made up stuff, e.g. "that's not free -- you have to pay for that"
Found what I could on the internet; my area (east coast) has a lot of OTA broadcasters and we are located between two major cities.
After, delivery and setup started typal channel searches (a huge stall here), there was a button in the menu for NEXTgen; which later I found out others had the similar problems with finding this in the menu.

Does it work? Oh yeah  Hard to believe actually, 12 NG stations and 80+ DTV stations. It's a whole new OTA ball game and FREE 1080P throughout the day. My new set has optimized sound, which also enhances the sound, but more noticeable with streaming services.

Our elevation is high compared to the two cities, but we do have towering trees to deal with. Ok for now [mid-winter] and I need to move the antenna up, it's only 12" off the ground next the AC HOA rules  

I'm thinking I should buy a van a start a company selling/installing the new tech, lol, too late for me but it could work for some. 

There are ATSC 3.0 STBs, not cheap though.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Your HOA can make all the rules they want to make about antennas and dishes, but they cannot be enforced. The FCC prohibits HOAs from limiting access to broadcasts using satellite dishes or antennas. You can legally install the worlds ugliest antenna, 60 feet high and they cannot make you remove it, nor can they put a lien on your property. They have ZERO recourse because the FCC trumps every HOA rules in the universe. They cannot fine you, they cannot remove the dish or antenna and bill you for it. "In 1996, the FCC adopted the* Over the Air Reception Device Rule*, or OTARD rule. In short, the OTARD rule prohibits homeowners’ associations and condominium associations from placing restrictions on residents which impede the installation, maintenance, or use of satellite dishes, TV antennas, or wireless cable antennas."


----------

